# Makers in new zealand?



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 17, 2011)

If anyone is or knows a fursuit maker in new zealand, I would really appreciate it if you could tell me about them here. I wanted to make my own suit but I may not have the time, so I'm looking to buy a suit and I don't want to have to pay for shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sparkycom/


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kitty-sama


----------

